# Maggots!



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 15, 2021)

Today when I was cleaning out the goats pen I found maggots in their house!I have let the chickens out to eat them but there is still a lot! I feel terrible! Any way I could get rid of them and prevent them from coming back? Thanks!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 15, 2021)

goatyyymama164 said:


> Today when I was cleaning out the goats pen I found maggots in their house!I have let the chickens out to eat them but there is still a lot! I feel terrible! Any way I could get rid of them and prevent them from coming back? Thanks!


Well...  maggots where?

Maggots usually are in wounds, on the animal. 

Or...  do you mean you saw worms in their poo?

Or...  do you mean moist filthy bedding was growing maggots as in fly larva?


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

There is no maggots on them or in their poop it is just in the bedding.


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 16, 2021)

goatyyymama164 said:


> There is no maggots on them or in their poop it is just in the bedding.


Then I would scrape everything out, get it off site, or add it to a super hot compost..  or maybe spread it out where it can all dry out so the stuff growing in there dies.

But super scrape out the goat pen, let it dry out BEFORE adding new bedding.

Try to figure out how the bedding is getting wet.

Dry bedding will not grow scary things. 

After cleaning and drying...  maybe bleach...  maybe ag lime, or at least a thin layer of stall dry...  then replace bedding in a THIN layer that you can toss/air once daily and clean out weekly.


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 16, 2021)

Chickens are the best because they'll devote their entire collective intellect and time all day long to destroying each of those maggots and make it personal. After that you can always spray permethrin back there. If it's an area that stays dry and you're a DE person you could always try that under the bedding as long as they don't dig a lot, but DE can be an inhalation hazard. You don't need pieces of microscopic skeletons in anyone or anything's lungs.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 16, 2021)

Being in Florida and with so dang much humidity, we use the lime on our dirt floor in the goat house,...we have been maggot free for the last three years in there ....
You can also pour bleach directly  on them for a quick kill, but scoop up everything that the bleach got on or rinse really well.....we also use DE (sparingly)....absolutely hate flies, maggots or pesty critters....


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 16, 2021)

Crealcritter said:


> I prefer Barn Lime over DE.


Me too


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

Well after 10 months of our roosters being best friends... today was the day they decided to practically kill each other.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

On top of that it is now raining!


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 16, 2021)

goatyyymama164 said:


> Well after 10 months of our roosters being best friends... today was the day they decided to practically kill each other.


It is (I am guessing,  for you) spring.

Such things happen in spring... raging hormones. 

The question is ....  was that one fight enough to set the pecking order...  or will they keep going at it.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

Alaskan said:


> It is (I am guessing,  for you) spring.
> 
> Such things happen in spring... raging hormones.
> 
> The question is ....  was that one fight enough to set the pecking order...  or will they keep going at it.


We have moved the other roo to another pen so they can not fight anymore. We have been meaning to do it for a while but we have been buzy.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

Crealcritter said:


> Think roosters are bad, try Turkey Tom's. They will fight to the death to mount a hen.
> 
> That's why I have a Turkey Tom in solidarity confinement until this weekend. When he will become this year's Thanksgiving dinner.


We had five 6 month old toms and they fought a lot. Sadly, 2 of them were killed by a bobcat. And the other two.. were dinner.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

Crealcritter said:


> They are yummy 😋View attachment 82998


Is he/she a Bourbon Red? I always wanted one of those.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 16, 2021)

Our current tom, Joseph Gobbles, is the most gentle tom we have ever had. Our last one was mean and aggressive he would rid feathers off the hens and once he almost attacked me, that is when he became dinner.


----------



## goatyyymama164 (Mar 17, 2021)

Crealcritter said:


> I've had some agressive Toms and they all we're very tasty. The Tom I have in solidarity confinement is agressive.


Any aggressive animals don't stay on our farm for to long.


----------

